

Apple Campus 2 construction video – August 2014 – shot with GoPro - at-fates-hands
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfZvimPkKio

======
jonifico
That's some awesome fun with drones! That was a very smooth take all around,
although the image stabilization was a bit too much, particularly at the
beginning. Do you know what kind of projects will be going on once the
building's finished? I'd love to see it in the future!

